# Sawing some sinker logs



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sawed up 2000 board feet of sinker cypress and pine logs. This is all logs that I pulled out of the river this spring. Ended up with some beautiful lumber, one of the pine logs was mostly curly pine. Going to air dry for a month and to the kiln.


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is like gold to me!


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

...............


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!!! Can't wait to see some projects out of that.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks nice. Are sinkers hard to saw??? Any special processes for drying???
I'm with Dom....more pics!!!


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Looks nice. Are sinkers hard to saw??? Any special processes for drying???
> I'm with Dom....more pics!!!


They are very easy to saw, no pulling or anything. Im going to air dry for a month, then put them in a kiln.


----------

